# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Çfarë është Sufizmi?

## ocean

*CKA ESHTE SUFIZMI*

Sufizmi ne menyre te pergjithshme nga dijetaret kuptohet te jete dimensioni i brendshem apo mistike i Islamit. Nje praktikues i kesaj tradite zakonisht njihet si Sufi, edhe pse ky term shpeshhere rezervohet posaqerishte per ata praktikante qe kane arritur qellimin e tradites Sufi.

Shejhu Ahmed Zerruk, i shekullit te 15’te, shkruajti ne librin e tije “Principet e Sufizmit"  (Qeue’id el-Teseuf) se:

“_Sufizmi eshte shkence ku objektivi kryesore eshte rregullimi i zemres dhe terheqjen e saje nga cdo gje, perveq Zotit_.”

Shejhu Ahmed Ibn Egjiba, nje Sufi Marokan i famshem, e definoi Sufizmin si ne vijim:

“_Shkence nepermjet se ciles njeri mund ta kuptoje si te udhetoje ne prezencen e Hyjnores, ta pastroje veten e brendshme nga ndytesirat, dhe ta zbukuroje ate me vyrtyte te ndryshme lavderimi_.”

Deget e Sufizmit tradicionalisht njihen me emrin Tarikat. Ato mund ti takojne rrymes Islamike Suni ose asaje Shia. 

Deget me te medha jane ajo Kadiri dhe Nekshbendi qe rrjedhin tradicionalisht nga Islami Suni. Dege te tjera Sufiste jane: Bektashi ,Qishti, Suhrauardi, Mevlevi, Nimatullahi, Rifaija, Shedhilija, Shatari, , Tijanijeh. 

*BESIMI*

Perderisa te gjithe myslimanet besojne se jane ne udhetim per tek Zoti dhe do te jene afer Zotit ne Parajse – pas vdekjes dhe pas “Gjykimit Finale” – Sufinjte besojne gjithashtu se eshte e mundur qe njeri te afrohet afer Zotit dhe ta perjetone afersine e Tije  - perderisa njeri eshte gjalle. Pra te “vdese para se te vdese.”

Besimi i brendshem apo ezoterizmi ka te bëjë me asimilimin e islamit perbrenda. Egzistojnë shumë pjese te Kuran-it qe thirren ne nje interiorizim te islamit apo ne te kuptuarit e islamit permes zemres apo siç shprehen dijetaret sufi, permes syrit të zemres. 

Doktrina sufiste eshte mjaft hermetike në formulimin e saj. Fundamentalisht, sufizmi permban konceptin e unionit me Allahun kurse Islami ortodoks apo literalist, vendos besimtarin ne ndarje me Allahun. Shikuar nga ky aspekt, sufizmi ben pjese ne filozofite me te avansuara te planetit. 

Prezenca hyjnore eshte ne te njejten kohe unike e poashtu edhe e shumllojshme siç jane Zeburi, Tevrati, Inxhilli dhe Kurani. Sipas doktrines sufiste islame nuk duhet te disocohet asnjera prej tjetres. Shpallja hyjnore eshte ne interior dhe eksterior pra brenda dhe jasht, ne sferen e shpirtit dhe te trupit. 

Sipas sufizmit, islami na meson se besimtaret e sinqerte nga te gjitha fete, ne fakt perbejne nje komunitet te vetem prej njerezve te drejte dhe Allahu ua jep atyre bekimin e plote. Sufijte per kete na orientojnë tek surja 10/99-100 : “po nese Allahu yt kishte dashtur, atehere te gjithe banoret e tokes do te kishin besuar. A te takon ty pra qe t'i detyrosh njerezit ne besim kur dihet se askush nuk mundet te beje asgje pa lejen e Allahut”.

Ringjallja e kreacionit gjate çdo çasti, gjate çdo te "fryer" të Allahut, deshmon se egzistenca njerezore nuk eshte gje tjeter perveç se nje iluzion, pasiqe njeriu eshte ne rilindje te pandalshme, te perhershme dhe ne vazhdimesi, gjithmone prej nje momenti në tjetrin. Doktrina islamike e Unitetit te se qenurit, tregon se çdo gje qe syri kap dhe mendja regjistron, nuk eshte asgje tjeter vetem se iluzion.

Duke shematizuar ne skajshmeri, mundemi te shtrojme pyetjen se a mos valle sufizmi eshte nje ezoterizëm (brenda) per shkak te opozicionit ndaj egzoterizmit (jashte)? Por e verteta eshte ndryshe. Mund të themi se rryma ezoterike, pra e mbrendshme e islamit i ka rrenjet thelle ne fushen e hapur nga Kurani dhe sufizmi perfaqeson aspektin e brendshem te islamit dhe se doktrina e sufizmit eshte ne thelb asgje tjeter perveç se interpretimi me zemer i Kuranit, por qe ne itinerarin e vet nuk perjashton kurrsesi anen e jashtme te sunes apo rregullave te islamit. Pra sufizmi ne fakt perbehet nga ana e mbrendshme dhe e jashtme e dogmes fetare islame.

Profeti Muhamed a.s, ka patur nje jete te pasur ne praktikimin e asketizmit dhe eksperiences mistike dhe vete e ka praktikuar vigjilien e nates (shih Kurani 73). Para shpalljes hyjnore, Muhamedi a.s terhiqej rregullisht ne shpellen e kodres Hira për t'u lutur dhe agjinuar.

Qellimi kryesore i te gjithe Sufinjeve eshte te lirohen nga te gjitha nocionet e dualitetit, duke perfshire edhe konceptin e vetvetes individuale, dhe ta realizojne unitetin Hyjnore.

Kete e arrijne nepermjet meditimit; kujtimit te Zotit apo ndryshe quhet “Dhikr”

Dhikr eshte kujtimi i Zotit qe eshte bere obligim nga Kurani per te gjithe myslimanet. Sipas Islamit te angazhohesh me dhikr eshte te jeshe i vetedijeshem per Zotin. Dhikri si nje akt i devotshem perfshine perseritjen e Emrave Hyjnore, lutjeve dhe aforizmave nga literatura e hadithit, dhe Kuranit. Ne pergjithesi, cdo aktivitet qe e mban nje Mysliman te vetedijeshem per Zotin konsiderohet dhikr. 

Sufinjte perdorin egzegjeza, alegori, dhe metafore dhe thuhet nga ta se kuptimi mund te arrihet vetem nepermjet nje procesi te kerkimit te vertetes, dhe njohjes se vetevetes. Megjithese filozofite Sufinje dallojne nga dega ne dege, Sufizmi ne teresi si ceshtje primare ka perjetimin personale dhe direkte, dhe si i tille mund te krahasohet me format e ndryshme te misticizmit siq jane forma Bhakti e Hinduizmit, Hesychasm, Budizmi Zen, Kabalah, Gnostiket, dhe misticizmi Krishtere. 

Nje pjese shume e rendesishme e literatures orientale ka burimin nga Sufinjte, qe krijuan libra me poezi ku permbanin mesimin e Sufinjeve. Disa shembuj me te njohur te ketyre poezive jane ajo e Atarit “Konferenca e Zogjeve” dhe ajo e Rumit “Masnavi”.

Nga kendveshtrimi tradicional Sufi, mesimet ezoterike te Sufizmit ishin transmetuar  nga Profeti Muhamed a.s., qe ishte i mesuar nga Zoti, tek ata qe kishin kapacitet te perballonin perjetimin direkte gnostike te Zotit, qe ishte pasuar nga mesuesi tek studenti me shekuj te tere. Shkollat tradicionale Sufi e gjurmojne “zingjirin e tyre te transmisionit” prapa tek Profeti Muhamed a.s. nepermjet kusheririt te tije dhe dhendrit Ali ibn Abi Talib r.a., perveq deges Nekshbendi qe e gjurmon origjinen e vet tek Kalifi i pare i Islamit Abdullah (Abu Bakr r.a.)

Kalifi i kater i Islamit Ali Ibn Abi Talib r.a. tha:

Ilaqi eshte brenda ne ty, por ti nuk e ndjene.
Semundja vie nga ti, por ti nuk e percepton.
Ti mendon se je nje entitet i vogel,
Por brenda teje shtrihet i gjithe universi.
Ti ne te vertete je liber i evidences,
Me te cilin alfabet e fshehura manifestohet.
Prandaj nuk ke nevoje te shikosh pertej vetvetes,
Cfare kerkon eshte brenda ne ty, por vetem ne qofte se reflekon.

----------


## ocean

Shejhu Kebir Edmund Helminski me origjine Evropiane qe jeton ne Amerike, nga profesioni psikologe, eshte perkthyes I literatures Sufi dhe eshte i lidhur me disa dege Sufiste, duke perfshire degen Sufiste Mevlevi e formuar nga teologu/mistiku/poeti Xhelal ed in Rumi r.a.  Ja se si e interpreton Sufizmin Shejhu Kebir Edmund Helminski ne librin e tije: "Living Presence - A Sufi Way to Mindfulness & the Essential Self". 


Sufizmi eshte nje menyre e jeteses ne te cilen nje identitet me i thelluar identifikohet dhe jetohet.  Ky identitet me i thelluar, apo esenca e vet-vetes, ndodhet perteje personalitetit te njohur dhe eshte ne harmony me cdo gje qe ekziston. Ka aftesi te vetedijes, veprimit, kreativitetit, dhe dashurise qe jane large perteje personaliteteve siperfaqsore. Eventualisht kuptohet qe keto aftesi i takojne nje Qenie me te larte qe secili nga ne e individualizon me menyren tone unike perderisa kurr nuk jemi te ndare nga ajo.

Sufizmi eshte me pak nje doktrine apo sistem i besimit sesa nje perjetim dhe nje menyre e jeteses. Eshte nje tradite e ndricimit qe e percjelle esencen e se vertetes perpara neper kohe. Megjithate tradita duhet te jete formuar ne nje sense vitale dhe dinamike. Shprehja e tije nuk duhet patjeter qe te mbetet e kufizuar tek format fetare dhe kulturore te se kaluares. E verteta ne Sufizem kerkon riformulim dhe shprehje te fresketa ne gjdo gjenerate. 

Kjo nuk do te thote qe Sufizmi do te rrezikohet nga sfidat e kokefortesise se shoqerise materialiste. Eshte dhe do te mbetet kritik i botes materiale – qe do te thote se Sufizmi mbetet kritike i cdo gjeje qe shkakton harresen e Realitetit Hyjnore. Eshte dhe duhet te jete nje rruge qe te sjelle jashte labirintit te nje kulture te falimentuar materialiste. Megjithese, me e rendesishmja eshte se te fton tek kuptimi dhe mireqenia. 

Sufizmin si e njohim, eshte zhvilluar ne metriksin kulturor te Islamit. Islami e prezentoi veten si shprehja e fundit  e esences se mesazhit te sjellur njerezimit nga profetet e te gjitha gjeneratave. Kurani njeh vlefshmerine e 120,000 profeteve, apo te derguarve, qe kane ardhur te na zgjojne nga egoizmi yne vetjak dhe te na kujtojne per natyren tone shpirterore. Kurani e konfirmoi vlefshmerine e librave te tjera te derguara nga Zoti, njekohesisht duke pohuar se mesazhi origjinale shpesh ka qene i shtremberuar pas nje periudhe te kohes.

Deklarimi i Sufizmit ne universalitet eshte i themeluar ne njohjen e gjere se ekziston vetem nje Zot, Zoti i te gjithe njerezve dhe te gjitha feve te verteta. Sufizmi e kupton vet-veten te jete zgjuarsia e realizuar nga profetet e medhenje – veqanerishte duke perfshire Jezusin, Musain, Davidin, Solomonin, dhe Ibrahimin (a.s.), midis te tjereve, dhe absolutikisht duke perfshire edhe qenie te tjera te pa emertuara qe kane arritur ndricim ne cdo kulture. 

Ne boten perendimore sot ekzistojne grupe te ndryshme nen emrin e Sufizmit. Ne njeren ane kemi ata qe thone se asnje Sufizem i vertete nuk mund te ekzistoje pa vleresuar dhe praktikuar principet e Islamit. Ne anen tjeter disa grupe pak a shume i ignorojne rrenjet qe Sufizmi i ka ne Islam dhe i marrin mesimet edhe me poshte lumit, nga Sufinjte qe mund te ken pasur pak apo mund te mos ken patur fare kontakte me mesimet specifike te Islamit. Metutje, kemi ata qe e pranojne Sufizmin si forme dhe esence, perderisa kemi te tjeret qe qe jane Sufi ne esence por jo ne forme. Sipas mendimit tim, vlefshmeria dhe kuptimi i Kuranit, te thenat e Muhamedit a.s. dhe historia e Sufizmit jane jashtzakonishte te cmuara tek udhetari ne rrugen e Sufizmit. 

Historikishte Sufizmi nuk ishte formuar si i ndare nga esenca e Islamit. Te gjithe mesuesit e Sufizmit mund ti percillnin gjurmet e ndricimt te tyre nepermjet zingjirit te transmetimit duke u kthyer mbrapa tek profeti Muhamed a.s. Perderisa ata mund te mos jene pajtuar me disa interpretime te Islamit, ata kurr nuk e vune ne pyetje vlefshmerine esenciale te Kuranit, as nuk ishin fundamentaliste ne kuptimin e interpretimit te rrepte te Kuranit apo ti diskreditojne besimet e tjera. Shpesh here ata prezentuan te arriturat me vlera te larta ne kulturen Islamike dhe ishin nje force e tolerances dhe moderimit. 

Per kater-mbedhjete shekuj tradita e gjere Sufi ka kontribuar me nje trup te literatures si asnje ne bote. Disi principet e keshillave te Kuranit, dhe virtytet heroike te Muhamedit a.s.dhe percjellesve te tije prodhuan nje stimul qe lejoi spiritualitetin e dashurise dhe vetedijes te lulezoje. Ata qe sot percjellin udhen e Sufinjeve jane trashegimtaret e nje thesari vigan te zgjuarsise dhe literatures. 

Duke filluar nga rrenjet ne kohen e profetit Muhamed a.s. Sufizmi eshte rritur ne menyre organike sikur nje peme me shume dege. Shkaku kryesore i degesimeve ka qene paraqitja e nje mesuesi te ndricuar ku metodat dhe kontribuimi i tije kane qene te mjaftueshme per te inicuar nje linje te re te zhvillimit. Keto dege zakonisht nuk e shohin njera tjetren si rivale. Nje Sufi ne shume raste mund te inicohet ne me shume se nje dege ne menyre qe marre meshiren dhe njohurine e ndonje dege te veqante. 

Ne qofte se Sufizmi njeh nje te vertete qendrore, ajo eshte Uniteti i Qenies, se nuk jemi te ndare nga Hyjnorja. Kjo eshte nje e vertete ku gjenerata jone eshte ne nje pozite te shkelqyer ta vleresoje – emocionalishte, per shkak te ngushtimit te botes sone nepermjet komunikimit, transportimit, dhe intelektit, per shkak te avancimit te fizikes moderne. 

Ne jemi NJE:   Nje Njerezim,   Nje ekologji,   Nje universe,   Nje Qenie. Ne qofte se eshte Nje e vertete qe ia vlen te emertohet, eshte, se ne te gjithe jemi pjese e integrimit ne te Verteten, jo te ndare. Realizimi i kesaj te vertete i ka efektet e saje ne ndjeshmerine tone se kush jemi, ne marredheniet me te tjeret dhe ne te gjitha aspektet e jetes. Sufizmi eshte per te realizuar rrymen e dashurise qe levize neper te gjitha jeterat, uniteti prapa formes.

Ne qofte se Sufizmi ka nje metode qendrore, ajo eshte zhvillimi i prezences dhe dashurise. Vetem prezenca mund te na zgjoje nga roberimi i botes dhe proceseve tona psikologjike, dhe vetem dashuria kozmike mund ta kuptoje Hyjnoren. Dashuria eshte intelekti me i larte i aktivizuar, sepse pa te asgje e qmuar nuk do te mund te arrihej, si ne menyre shpirterore, ashtu edhe ne ate artistike, sociale apo shkencore.

Sufizmi eshte nje atribut i atyre qe dashurojne. Te dashuruarit jane njerez qe pastrohen me dashuri, te lire nga vet-vetja dhe kualitetet e tyre dhe gjithmone te vemendshem per te Dashurin (Zotin). Me kete mund te themi qe Sufinjte nuk mbahen ne skllaveri nga asnje kualitet i tyre sepse ata shohin cdo gje qe jane dhe kane ti takojne Burimit. Nje Sufi i hershem, Shebli, tha: _“Nje Sufi nuk sheh asgje tjeter perveq Zotit ne te dy boterat.”_

Abu Muhamed Muteish tha: “_Sufi eshte ai qe mendja e tije e mban hapin e ritmit te kembes, ai eshte i teri prezent: shpirti i tije eshte aty ku eshte trupi i tije, dhe trupi i tije eshte aty ku eshte shpirti i tije, dhe shpirti i tije eshte aty ku shkel kemba e tije, dhe aty ku shkel kemba e tije eshte shpirti i tije"_ Kjo eshte nje shenje e prezences pa mungese. 

Tani jetojme ne nje kulture qe eshte pershkruar si materialiste, vetjake, nevrotikisht individuale, narcisiste, dhe e dergjur me siklet, turp, dhe faj. Nga pikepamja Sufiste, njerezimi sot po vuan nen tiranin me te madhe, tiranine e egos. Te panumeruara jane idhujte falso qe ne adhurojme, por te gjitha ato adhurime jane vetem forma te egos. 

Ka shume menyra qe egoja e njeriut te uzurpoje edhe vlerat me te pastra shpirterore. Sufi i vertete eshte ai qe nuk deklaron virtytet apo te verteten, por jeton nje jete ne prezence dhe dashuri pa interes personal. Me me rendesi se cka ne besojme eshte menyra se si ne jetojme.  Ne qofte se disa besime te vecanta te dergojne ne vecori, drejtesi te vet-vetes, dhe fanatizem, problemi qendron tek kotesia e besimtarit. Ne qofte se ilaqi vetem e shton semundjen, nje ilaq edhe me themelor nevoitet. 

Ideja e prezences me dashuri mund te jete ilaqi me themelor per te mbijetuar materializmin,  egoizmin, dhe pavedijesimin ne kete gjenerate.  Nen ankthin tone me vetet tona falso, duke ia kthyer shpinen Zotit, ne gjithashtu e kemi humbur esencen e Vetes sone, shkendijen tone hyjnore. Me harresen e Zotit, ne kemi harruar vet-veten. Ta kujtosh Zotin eshte fillimi i kujtimit te vet-vetes.

----------


## ocean

Llewellyn Vaughan-Lee. Ph.D. shkruan dhe meson per Sufismin, dhe Psikologjine e Karl Jungut. Ne librin e tije: “Sufism, The Transformation of the Heart” e pershkruan Sufizmin si ne vijim.


*Udhetimi nga Ndarja ne Bashkim*

Sufizmi eshte nje udhe mistike e dashurise, ne te cilen Zoti, apo e Verteta, perjetohet me emrin I Dashuri. Marredhenia e brendshme ne mes te dashuruesit dhe te Dashurit eshte themeli I rruges Sufi. Nepermjet dashurise kerkuesi dergohet tek Zoti. Mistiku kerkon ta realizoje te Verteten ne kete jete dhe Zoti e shfaqe Veten e Tije brenda ne zemrat e atyre qe Ate e done.

Perjetimi mistike I Zotit eshte gjendja e njeshmerise me Zotin. Ky bashkim _unio mystica_ eshte qellimi I udhetarit ne udhen e mistikut. Brenda ne zemer, dashuruesi dhe I Dashuri bashkohen ne nje ekstaze te dashurise. Udhetari fillon kete udhetim nga malli per te arritur gjendjen e njeshmerise.  Ky  mallengjim ka lindur brenda ne shpirte, ngase shpirtit i kujtohet ardhja nga Zoti. Shpirtit I kujtohet se shtepia e vertete eshte me Zotin dhe e zgjon kerkuesin me kete kujtim. Udhetimi spiritual eshte nje udhetim qe na dergon prapa ne shtepi, nga ndarja ne bashkim. Kemi ardhur nga Zoti dhe kthehemi tek Zoti. 

Udhetimi mistike per ne shtepi eshte nje udhetim I brendshem, tek vet qendra e qenies sone, atje ku I Dashuri eshte prezent perjetesisht. Ate qe ne kerkojme nuk eshte askush tjeter perveqese natyra jone e perhershme. Shen Augustini tha, _“Kthehu perbrenda vet-vetes, sepse ne brendesi te njeriut jeton e verteta.”_ Perjetimi mistike se I Dashuri jeton brenda ne zemren e mistikut, nuk eshte nje koncept por nje realitet jetesore. Brenda ne thellesi te zemres nuk ka ndarje midis dashuruesit dhe te Dashurit. Ketu jemi perjetesishte te bashkuar me Zotin, dhe perjetimi mistike I ketije unioni eshte shfaqja e asaje qe eshte gjithmone prezente. 

Pengesa me e madhe qe na mban nga perjetimi e kesaje gjendje te perjetshme te unitetit eshte egoja, personaliteti yne individuale. Ne gjendjen e unitetit nuk ka ego. Ne kete moment vet-vetja individuale mbaron se ekzistuari dhe vetem I Dashuri ekziston. Sufi thote, _“I Dashuri jeton, dashuruesi eshte I vdekur.”_ Prandaje Sufinjte kane aspirata te _“vdesin para se te vdesin”_ te tejkaloje veten individuale dhe te perjetoje veten transcedente te natyres hyjnore.  Ansari nje Sufi qe jetoi ne shekullin e njembedhjete shprehu kete ne menyre te thjeshte:

_“Dije se kur te mesosh ta humbesh vet-veten,
Do ta arrishe te Dashurin. Nuk ka asnje 
Sekrete tjeter qe te mesohet, dhe me shume se kaq 
Nuk me eshte bere e njohur mua.”_

Udhetimi mistike na largon nga egoja ne drejtim te Vetes, nga ndarja ne bashkim. Duke u larguar nga egoja dhe duke u kthyer prapa tek Zoti, ne marrim nje kahje ne drejtim te thellesishem ne vet-veten tone, tek qendra me e thelle e qenies tone, cka Sufinjte e quajne _“Zemra e Zemrave”. _ Ky eshte nje udhetim individuale I kerkuesit prapa tek burimi, I te _“vetmit tek I Vetmi.” _ Megjithate duhet kaluar disa faza ne kete udhetim, _“kodra te medha udhetimi,”_ nepermjet te cilave cdo udhetare kalon.  Sufite e shenjte na kane dhuruar nje harte qe pershkruan keto faza dhe gjithashtu veshtiresite dhe rreziqet ne te cilat mund te hasim gjate ketije udhetimi. Pasi qe ata kane arritur qellimin, jane ne gjendje ti ndihmojne udhetarit duke mbajtur shenime se cka mund te pritet gjate udhetimit.

Sufizmi githashtu ofron disa menyra qe njeri te hapet tek bota e brendshme dhe ta mban vemendjen te fokusuar ne qellimin per te padukshmen. Me e cmuara nga keto menyra eshte praktikimi I kujtimit, sepse Sufi aspiron ta kujtoje Zotin ne cdo moment, me cdo frymemarrje. Ky nuk eshte kujtim mentale, por nje kujtim I zemres, sepse ne zemer ndodhet vetedija e larte e Vete-Vetes. Vet-Vetja eshte ajo pjese e jona qe kurr nuk eshte e ndare nga Zoti, dhe vetedija e Vetes eshte kualitet I njohurise se ne jemi nje me Zotin. Praktikimi I kujtimit eshte nje menyre e zgjimit te vetedijes se Vetes, dhe keshtu behemi te vetedijshem per bashkimin tone te brendshem me Ate qe ne e duam. 

Ne qofte se e done dikend gjithmone mbane mendjen tek ai, dhe kur dashuria e shpirtit per Zotin zgjohet brenda ne zemer, vemendja e dashuruesit merr kahje ne drejtim te te Dashurit. Momenti I zgjimit shpirterore eshte teuba , _“pendimi,”_ qe Sufinjte e pershkruajne _“kthimi I zemres.”_ Momenti teuba eshte gjithmone nje veprim I meshires, dhurate nga I Dashuri, por Sufizmi ka zhvilluar teknika te ndryshme qe ta mbajme vemendjen ne dashurine e shpirtit per Zotin, ne kujtimin e zemres. Njera nga keto teknika eshte *dhikri* , perseritja e njerit nga Emrat e Zotit. Nepermjet praktikimit te dhikrit vemendja e dashuruesit kthehet nga Zoti dhe e tere qenia e dashuruesit behet e mbushur me kenaqesine e kujtimit te te Dashurit. 

Kjo rruge e Sufinjeve na ndihmon te na beje te vetedijshem per vetedijen hyjnore te Vetes qe gjindet brenda ne zemer, dhe ku ne te njejten kohe na keshillon largimin nga vetedija e kufizuar e egos. Udhetimi nga egoja ne Vet-vete eshte nje udhetim I perjetshem I shpirtit, e mergimtarit kur kthehet ne shtepi. Ne kete bote ne kemi harruar natyren tone te vertete dhe identifikohemi me egon. Udhetimi per ne shtepi na liron nga skllaverimi I egos dhe natyres se iluzionit te deshires. Ne drejtohemi tek permbushja e vertete qe mund te vie vetem nga njohja se kush jemi, duke e shijuar te verteten e esences tone hyjnore. Kur nje mesues Sufi, Dhu-l-Nun,  ishte pyetur, “Cili eshte fundi I mistikut” ai u pergjigje, _“Kur ai eshte ashtu si ka qene ku ka qene para se te ishte,”_

Cdo udhe spirituale I jep kahje kerkuesit te sinqerte tek e verteta qe mund te gjindet vetem brenda. Sufi thote se ka aq shume rruge ne drejtim te Zotit sa ka edhe njerezi, _“aq sa ka frymemarrje te femijeve te njeriut.”_ Sepse secili jemi individuale dhe unike, udhetimi per ta zbuluar natyren tone te vertete do te jete I ndryshem per secilin nga ne. Njekohesishte udhetimet e ndryshme spirituale I jane pershtatur tipave te njerezve te ndryshem. Sufizmi eshte I pershtatshem per ata qe ndiejne nevojen te realizojne marredhenien e tyre me Zotin si nje marredhenie dashurie, qe duhet te terhiqet nga maja e dashurise dhe malli per te Dashurin.

----------


## notii

NJIJETI   

(E BËRJA NIJET- APO QËLLIMI QË DIQKA TË BËHET APO MOSË TË BËHET)

Studjoje nijetin tënd dhe njihe dëshirën, sepse vepra vlersohet simbas nijetit.
Nijeti është vendim i zemrës apo qëllimi që diçka të bëhet apo mos të bëhet.   
        Sheh Ibën El-Kajjim thot për nijetin:   Nijeti është themeli dhe baza në të cilën niset temeli i ndonjë vepre. Ajo është shpirti i çdo vepre dhe udhëheqja e sajë. Çdo vepër vlersohet simbas nijetit, por nëse nijeti është i drejt, është edhe vepra e drejtë, por nëse nijeti është i prisht (i keq), nuk vlenë asë vepra. Simbas nijetit vjen edhe ndihma e Allahut. Nijeti i keq bjen nënqmim. Simbas nijetit dallohjet shkalla e veprës në këtë botë dhe në atë botë.   
        Profeti Muhamed thot: Në të vërtetë, veprat vlersohen simbas qëllimeve. Çdo njeriut i takon ajo çka e ka bërë nijet.

                                    DHIKRI DHE LLOJET E SAJ
1. Dhikri i Shpirtit i cili urdhron- Nuk ka zot tjetër pos Allahut(Lailaheilallah). (Përsëritet 10 000 her përsëritet me tespih), Ngjyra e dritës së sajë është e kaltër.
2. Dhikri Shpirtit i cili përkujton- Allah (100 000 her-tespih). Drita e saj është e verdh (sariht).
3. Dhikri i   Shpirtit që jep jetë-Vetem Ai (HU)   (20 000 her-përsëritet me tespih), ngjyra e sajë është dritë e kuqe.
4. Dhikri i Shpirtit të qetsuar-I gjalli (70 000 her-dhikër), drita e saj është e bardhë.
5. Dhikri i Shpirtit të kënaqur-Mbrojtsi (20 000 her dhikër), kjo dritë është e gjelbërt.
6. Dhikri i Shpirtit të kënaqur-I mëshirshmi (75 000 her dhikër), kjo ngjyrë është e zezë.
7. Dhikri i Shpirtit të përsosur Dashamirsi (100 000 her dhikër), kjo dritë nuk ka ngjyrë të veqant, veq kalon nëpër të gjitha ngjyrat e dhikrave të më parshme . 

                            FUQIJA E LUTJES

Lutja mund të shkakton mrekullira nëse këndohet me zemër, po nës këndohet pa zemër ajo nuk ndikon sa duhet. Lutja është një proces apo ndodhi e trupit, mendjes dhe Shpirtit; nuk mjafton që veq pak të lutësh, pak të besosh, dhe veq para vete të belbzosh kur të lutësh në heshtje. Oh, jo, jo. Një lutje përbëhet prej koncentrimit të mendimeve- kjo është fushë mentale e Lutjës. Një Lutje përbëhet prej një dashurije të hapur e ndishme të zemrës- kjo është një forcë e ndjenjave astrale të Lutjës. Dhe   një Lutje përbëhet prej asaj që ju shpesh nënqmoni: Fjala! Fjala e shprehur e shëndrron materjën në dridhje. Kështu njifet: Nëse ju dëshironi që një lutje në kët tokë ta shifni të manifestuar, koncentrohi, ndieni Zotin në qenjen tuaj të tërsishme dhe thuaje pastaj çdo fjal që prej zemrës tënde buron, me zë   dhe kjart, që ato të vërteta të bëhen. Kjo nuk është mrekulli, por LIGJ. 

Lutju Zotit dhe të gjith ndihmsave e tu shpirtror, udhëheqsat tu personal dhe mësuesat e   tu shpirtror, enxhujt dhe qenjet e dritës që të qendrojn në përkrahje dhe ndihmë për rrugen tënde jetsore pozitive e të drejt. 


MISTIKËT (SUFËT) DHE MËSIMET E TYRE 

Njeriu bashkohorë arrinë forcat duke i zhvilluar fuqitë mistike të cilat janë të vendosura në vetvehten e tijë. Ajo fuqij është e vendosur në pesë organe të mshefta të cilat quhen Lataif-e, e këto janë: Qendra e Zemrës, qendra e Shpirtit, qendra e Msheft,qendra Sekrete dhe qendra më Misterioze.

Joga, Shinto, Budizmi, Taoizmi, Konfuqizmi etj., të gjitha këto besime kanë mjaftë fjalmirë (besimtarë) në tërë Europën dhe Amerikën. Mirpo Sufizmi-Tesavufi- dispozita definitive e Arabve, Persianëve, Turqëve dhe botës tjetër Islame, mbetët libër i mbyllët i sekretit Lindorë. 

A është Sufizmi Religjion? Kult Okultist? Mënyrë e jetesës? Krejt çka u tha kjo është pjesërisht dhe asënjëra nga to. ( Në mesin e më shumë se 400 e më tepër milionë idhëtarëve të Islamit, Tesavufin e udhëheqë një Fuqi , të cilën asnjë shoqëri politike dhe ekonomike nuk e udhëheqë më mirë në botë.- shkruan sheiku Ahmed el-Abasi në librin e tijë  Fuqitë e fshehta të Sufëve. 

Kultura dhe letërsija e Sufizmit ka ndikuar në zhvillimin e kulturës dhe arqitekturës së Azisë. 

Ku janë burimet e këtij kulti të quditshëm? Hulumtuesit bashkohorë edhe tani Tesavufin-Sufizmin e konsiderojnë si fuqij më të madhe të lindjes së Mesme. Megjithatë ka shumë literaturë në botë për Sufizmin, por thuaja ka pakë ose hiqë matrial të besueshëm në lidhje me këtë kultë. Historianët e Sufizmit e përshkruajnë se themelimin bazë të Sufizmit e ka formuar i shejti Muhamed ( nga pesë aliaba: i shejti Muhamed, e shejta Fatime, i shejti Ali, imam Hasani dhe imam Hyseni. Pastaj vijnë 12 imamët. Imami i parë ka qenë imam Alija dhe i fundit ka qenë Al- Mahdi-a. Besohet se i shejti Mahdi nuk është dukur fare në popull dhe gjithashtu dhe është zhdukur plotësisht nga dheu me tërë trupin e tij fizikë dhe ka me u kthyrë më vonë në Mekë me gjith trup dhe prej atij momenti ka me filluar besimi në tërë botën në një Zotë- islamizëm të vërtetë). 

Mirpo shumë historian kan shkruar se ky kult esoterik rrjedhë qyshë prej kohrave shumë më të lashta, ku shumë kulte për zhvillim shpirtror kanë ushtruar që Egon (Nevcin) ta lirojnë prej prangave të materjës. Sufit thonë se njeriu është pjesë e tërsisë së Amshueshme, prej të cilit çdo gjë rrjedhë dhe çdo gjë duhet që ti kthehet. Jeta e Amshueshme mund të arrihet vetëm me anë të pastrimit të shpirtit (mendjës). Kur Shpirti i njeriut vendosët sakt në trupë dhe kur mbi te merret kontrollë e plotë, atëhere njeriu lajmrohet në formë të vetë përsosur. Pra atëhere njeriu i ka të gjitha fuqitë në dorë. 

A ndahen Sufit prej botës dhe shoqërisë, që tërsisht ti kushtohet të së vërtetës? Sufët edhe pse kohë pasë kohe izulohen në lutje të thella dhe Dhikër, ata plotësisht janë të integruar në botë dhe në shoqëri ku merren me punë të ndryshme të lloj lloj profesionesh dhe zanatesh. Ti lexojmë fjalët të një autoriteti të lartë: 

 Njeriu është i denuar që të jetoi jetë shoqërore. Rroli i tijë është që të jetoi me njerzit tjerë. Duke i shërbyrë Sufizmit, ai i shërbenë Amshueshmërisë, i sherbenë vehtës dhe shoqërisë. Pra nese dëshiron që ky të bëhet Sufi, ky nuk mundet të lirohet prej asnjë prej këtyre detyrimeve. I vetmi mësimë i cili vlenë është ai i cili arrihet nëpërmjet përjetimeve të jetës së përditshme. Njeriu sikur Jeremi (Murg) i cili e lshonë shoqërinë dhe lirohet prej mësimeve dhe përvojave të jetës, aij nukë mund të arrijë fuqijë. Sepse fuqitë arrihen me mbisundimin e dobësive dhe pasigurive. Me jetuar jetë të plotë të izolimit don të thotë me e mashtruar vetvehten. 

Ajo që Sufëve në rrolin e Fakirëve dhe Dërvishëve- ju është dhanë në rrolin e palëndueshmërisë, pagabueshmërisë dhe mbifuqisë, janë mësimet e tyre. Nukë ka kurfarë dyshimi se koncentrimi i mendimeve të tyre që ata të arrinë, i përgjigjën asajë që mundë të krahasohen me manifestime mbinatyrore. Ka shumë shembuj që janë të regjistruar me precizitet të pa gabueshëm historik ku tregohet fuqija qudibërse e këtyre njerëzeve. Por mos të harrojmë se mund të hasim në suf të rrejshëm të cilët e mashtrojnë masën naive të njerzëve. Mirpo në anën tjetër me dhjetra e mija njerëz pa paragjykime janë të bindur në Tesavuf dhe në disa Sufi që para masës i bëjnë disa qudira, këto mrekulli atyre ju binë fuqij të ndonjë shkalle të pa ndëgjueshme. Këto manifestime janë vetë zbatim i msheftësive të natyrës ku shkenca nuk i njef sa duhet . 

Cilat janë ato qudira dhe fuqij të cilat ju përshkruhen Sufëve të shejtë? Gadi nuk ka fenomen maxhik për të cilat disa autor nukë vërtetojnë se i bëjnë Dervishët, disa çudira janë më karakteristike për këtë kultë se qudirat tjera. 

E para është- hupja konvencionale e Kohës ( në harmoni se Koha nukë ekzistonë), shumë tregime të ndryshme që mirren me këtë fenomen-këto tregime disa i përkasin disa shkenctarëve shumë pedant. 

Ndoshta është rasti më i ndëgjueshëm i shehut-Shahab-el-Dina. Thonë se ka qenë i aftë që ta manifeston para syve të publikut qfaqjen e pemëve, njerëzve, objekteve dhe këtë apsolutikisht simbas vullnetit të vetë ( kjo nukë ka qenë Hipnozë masive ,po ka qenë realitet i fuqive të tja maxhike). 

Flitet se një herë e ka lutur Sulltanin e Egjiptit që ta futë kokën në një enë me uij. Sulltani menjëher u gjet në rrolin e një njeriu që anija ju ka shkatrruar, dhe pastaj i hedhur në një ujdhesë të një shteti të largët. Këtij ia pshtunë jetën disa druprerës ku hyri në një qytet më të afërmët ( duke u betuar se ka me ju hakmarrur shehut se maxhija e tij e ka pru në këtë fatëkeqësi). Në atë qytet e fillon punën si rob. Pasë shumë vitesh e arrinë lirinë dhe fillonë një punë të madhe, martohet dhe stabilizohet. Ma në fundë përsëri varfrohet ku mezi e mbanë gruan me shtatë fëmijë. 

Një ditë duke u gjetur rastësishtë në bregdet, futet në ujë që të lahet. Në të njejtin moment, u gjet në pallat në Kairo, përsëri ishte mbretë i rrethuar me kopshte dhe para tij gjendej shehu me fytyrë serioze. Tërë përvojën e tijë që e bëri e cila dukej se ka ndodhur me vite, në realitet kjo ngjarje ka ndodhur vetëm disa sekonda. 

Ky zbatim i mësimit që  koha nuk kja kurfarë kuptimi për Sufët qëndron në shembullin e njohur të jetës te të shejtit Muhamed. Flitet se profeti Muhamed kur është nisur për në udhëtimë të quditshëm, Xhebraili e merr dhe e dërgonë në Parajsë, Ferr dhe Jerusalemë. Pasë 90 takimeve me Zotin është kthyrë në tokë sakt kur donte ta kapë pjatën me plotë ujë e cila donte të rrëzohej atëhere kurë Enxhulli Xhebrail e merrë me vehte. Të gjitha ato udhëtime i bënë dhe prap e zenë pjatën pa ra në tokë dhe u derdhur uji i saj. 

Hapsira për shehun luan rrol të vogël që të udhëtoi me mijra kilometra sa qelë e mshel sytë. Thuhet se mësimet e tilla për mësuesit mistik janë ngjarje më të thjeshta. Mistikët shifen në mes veti në të njejtën kohë në largësij me mijra kilometra. Hecja mbi sipërfaqe të ujit dhe kalimë të sipërfaqeve shumë të largëta këto rregullisht kanë bërë të dedikuarit para syve të botës. Konsiderohen se këso Çudirash i dedikohen vetëm pejgamerve. Por qendron fakti se çudirat Karamat-et i është e mundshme edhe te një numëri të madhë të Sufëve dhe mistikve të tjerë botrorë. 



ORGANIZIMI I JETËS SË SUFËVE 

Grupet mistike të këtyre grupeve, i kanë rregullat e veta shumë të rrepta, kjo vlenë për ata që i dëshirojnë fuqit e sufëve. Ka të atillë që e ushtrojnë këtë kultë. Adhuruesit e ri që dëshirojnë të integrohen në këtë grup, këta duhet që ti pranoj Piri ose Shehu-msuesi shpirtror. Shpesh ndodhë që fëmijët e sufëve që ta përcjellin rrugën e prindëve të vet. Si nxënës të rendit të parë SaliKu- hulumtuesi, mund të jan vetëm ata që i ka zgjedhur vetë mbrojtësi-msuesi shpirtror. 

Rendet (grupet) që i marrin emrat simbas formuesit të tyre si për shembull Nakshibendi, Kadriji,Halveti,Rrufaij etj., organizohen në grupe ku i organizon mjeshtri i njohur. Përparimin prej një shkalle në një tjetër të nxënësit të tarikatit e caktron Mjeshtri i grupit Shehu- msuesi shpirtror. Psh në Azij, sufi që të mëson degë të veqant, aij duhet të udhëtoj prej Marokut në Javë dhe prej Kinës në Libi, vetëm e vetëm që ti bashkohet rrethit (Hallkës) të mësuesit të lartë shpirtrorë. Atëhere në qoftë se mësuesi e pranon këtë nxënës, atëherë kandidati vëhet në sprovë në zgjatje prej disa muajve. Kështu ky nxënës duke jetuar në varfri i veshur me tunike ( veshje liri ose leshi) kmishë të bardhë me mangë të gjata deri në gjunjë i cili punon një punë shërbtori. Hulumtuesi gjat këtij shërbimi, rrin me mësuesin e vet duke ju nënshtruar një regjimi ma të rrept se një diciplinë ushtarake. Hulumtuesi merr pjesë në litani ceremoniale të shkrimeve të caktuara sekrete. Duhet ti përdorë pesë lutje ceremoniale dhe përkujtime (dhikër), duhet të axhiroi prej mëngjesit deri në mbrëmje një muaj dit dhe të lexoj Kurhan. 



RENDET-DEGËT E TARIKATIT 

Janë të njohura dymbdhjet degë të Tarikatit, mirpo ka edhe shumë nëndegë tjera. Prejardhjen e kanë prej të shejtit Muhamed. Vërtetohet se këto kan mbetur prej vllazrisë mistike të Pejgamerit prej trashigimtarve special  Ashab-us-Safa ( bashkësija e gjygjtarve). Këta njerz shumë pak njifen. Gjat punës së tyre të msheftë këta mistik thellohen në vepra të mira,meditim të thellë, lutje, agjirim, dhikër. Simbas disa teorive emri i tyre rrjedh prej veshjes së tyre karakteristike prej leshi të bardh si psh fjala: Suf- artabisht-d.m.th. Lëmsh apo Safa-Pastërti. 

Sot njifen shumë rende- degë të Tarikatit si psh:Nakshibendi,Halveti,Kadrii,Mevlana,Rrufai,Sadi  i etj. Kurr asnjë Tarikat në mes veti nuk shkojnë keq, pra gjithnjë janë miqësor në mes veti. Ndonjëher në rituale msuesit bashkohen në mes veti, bëjn ceremoni së bashku me qëllim të përbashkët dhe për tërë njerzimin. Ka shumë degë dhe nëndegë të Tarikatit ku janë të shtrira në tërë botën si prej Marokut deri në Javë, nëpër Indi, Avganistan, pra kudo ku është i shtrirë Islami. Ujdhesa Bali në Indonezi njifet me Sufit më të zhvilluar dhe të ngritur shum lart shpirtrisht të cilët për veq ritualeve normale ata tri her në muaj i bëjnë ritualet e hecjes nëpër zjarr, hecin nëpër prush me gaca të ndezura dhe nuk dugjen fare, me këtë ritual të hecjes nëpër zjarr e bëjnë forcimin e trupit fizik dhe e bëjnë pastrimin e Shpirtit. 

Avatar Meher Baba i ashtuqujtur Avatar mbi avataret ( resulullah) thekson se: nxënsat e sufizmit ( dhe të çdo zhvillimi spiritual) nuk mund të kan dobij shpirtrore në qoftë se në atë degë të Tarikatit apo lami të zhvillimit shpirtror nuk e përcjell mësuesi- Murshidi apo Murshidja i-e Iluminuar (shëndritur-i cili e ka njohur Vetvehten-Zotin në vete). Paraqitja e rrallë e msuesav të Iluminuar apo të shëndritur ka shkaktuar dobësimin e fuqive dhe udhëzimeve të sufizmit, kështuqë shumë grupe si te ne dhe në botë, jan mbetur vetëm si sekte të pastra intelektuale. 

Sufët luajnë një rrol shumë të rëndësishëm në jetën shoqërore politike të atij shteti që i takojnë. Në shumë vende të botës Dervisht njifen si luftëtar shumë të lartë të mbrojtjes së atëdheut. Ata njifen edhe te ne në Kosovë edhe në Shqipëri si në vendet tjera me shqipëtar. Psh në Libij. Mbreti i Libisë ku tash shpejt ka sunduar në atë shtet i ashtuqujtur Sejad Idriz, ai ka qenë udhëheqës kryesor i grupit të Sufëve Tarikatit. Njashtu dhe Fakiri nga Pij-a në veri të Indisë i ashtuqujtur: Bakla e unit të zjarrit, ka qen udhëheqës sufist, e shumë e shumë të tjerë që ne nuk i njohim. 



QËLLIMET E SUFIZMIT 

Simbas teorisë së sufizmit, njeriu në gjendjen e vetë normale është një pjesë shtazë një pjesë njeri, është jo komplet. Mësimet e përgjithshme të sufëve, ceremonit, lutjet etj., janë me qëllim që hulumtuesin ta bëjnë të pastër që të bëhet Insan-i-Kamil-njeri (gjuhë e sufizmit) i pastruar dhe i plotë. Këtë gjendje mund ta arrijnë edhe të tjerët të cilët nuk janë në sufizëm pa ndihmën e askujtë vetëm me punën e tij shum serioze. Por sufizmi është rrugë e vërtetuar me metoda të caktuara dhe me udhëheqje të drejtë të mësimit. 

Kur kandidati e arrinë gjendjen e plotë të realizimit hyjnor, ku dhe është qëllimi kryesor i këtyre kulteve, atëhere sufi është në harmoni me Amshueshmërinë, kurse ato mundime dhe mosësiguri etjera që i ka bërë si njeri i zakonshëm, ma te ky tash nuk ekzistojnë. Kjo fazë e fundit njifet si Vasl-, ku d.m.th-Bashkim. 

Përndryshe të gjith mendimtarët sufist i ikin jetës së mbyllët nëpër Teqe, apo vetmisë. Në qoftë se sufi mbyllet e rrin jashtë shoqërisë, atëher ai bëhet anti shoqërorë, më nuk i shërben familjes dhe rrethit ose shoqërisë, atëher ky sufi është kundra ligjit hyjnor dhe prej kësaj rrjedh principi i sufit :  Të jesh me botën e jo jasht sajë. Për këtë arsy sufët e shejt musliman jan të njohur me lloj lloj profesionesh e zanate si dhe tituj të lartë. 

Prej këtu rrjedhë se disa mbretra të Indisë dhe Persisë pasi që kanë hyrë në rendet e Tarikatit, këta kan marrë si shtesë disa zanate që të muajn që ti paguaj hargjimet jetësore të veta, që mos të marrin tjetërkah dhe gjat kësaj kohe prap kanë mbetur udhëheqsa mbretëror dhe për hargjime personale këta kurrë nuk kanë marrë të holla prej arkës shtetrore mbretrore.

----------


## La_Lune

Cfare jete familjare bejne keta sufistet,jam shume kurioze te di,pasi aq persona qe njoh une me duken pak si shume shume po shume jashte kesaj dynjaje.....?!

----------


## ocean

> Cfare jete familjare bejne keta sufistet,jam shume kurioze te di,....?!


Pershendetje e nderuara La Lune

Sa I perket jetes familjare muslimanet sufinje bejne nje jete te moralshme ashtu siq i udhezon Kurani dhe Sunneti. Shume prej tyre Martohen, bejne femije, mbajne familjen, por gjithnje ne perkujtim te Allahut.  Sipas Kuranit famelarte kjo bote eshte iluzion prandaj ata koh pas kohesh terhiqen nga bota materiale dhe bejne nje praktikim fetar asket permes meditimeve te njepasnjeshme, per ta pastruar vetveten nga cdo ndytesire, gjithnje duke e perkujtuar dhe adhuruar Krijuesin e tyre, ne menyre qe te largohen nga iluzioni dhe te afrohen afer Zotit. 

Ka edhe prej tyre qe Allahu I ka bere qe te mos martohen dhe gjithe jeten e tyre e kalojne duke adhuruar e kujtuar Allahun.  

Nga dijetare te medhenje Muslimane-Sufi siq jane Imam El-Gazali, Shejh Kadir Gjilani, Shejh Ibn Arabi, Xhelaledin Rumi, etj (Allahu qofte I kenaqur mire prej tyre) edhe pse here pas here kane bere jete asketike, te gjithe kane qene te martuar dhe kane patur femije.  

Profeti Muhamed a.s, gjithashtu ka patur një jetë të pasur në praktikimin e asketizmit dhe eksperiencës mistike dhe vetë e ka praktikuar vigjilien e natës. Para shpalljes hyjnore, Muhamedi a.s tërhiqej rregullisht dhe rrinte I vetmuar në shpellën e kodrës Hira për t'u lutur dhe agjinuar.

*Ka dy lloje te terheqjes nga bota materiale.* Terheqja e llojit te pare eshte e jashtme, ne te cilen kerkuesi, largohet nga njerezit ne menyre qe te bie ne kontakt me boten shpirterore. Ky rezultat vie sepse shqisat e jashtme (meqenese jashte kontaktit me boten e materiale) terhiqen dhe shqisat e brendshme zgjerohen gjer sa te arrijne shenjat e botes shpirterore. 

Terheqja e llojit te dyte eshte ajo e fshehur, ku kerkuesi nga brenda deshmon sekretet e Realitetit perderisa nga jashte eshte I rrethuar nga njerez.  *I vetmuar ne turme njerezish* eshte terheqja e llojit te dyte.  

_Jashte me njerezit, brenda me Zotin._  Ne te gjitha aktivitetet mbetet brenda I lire. Mesohet te mos identifikohet me asnje gje. 

Khuaja Evlia Kabir, njeri nga nxenesit e Abd ul Khaliq Ghujduvani e shpjegoi thenien _“I vetmuar ne turme njerezish_:”  si ne vijim: 

“Terheqja ne turme njerezish’ eshte ajo gjendje ku njeri vazhdimishte dhe plotesishte eshte I dhene ne perkujtimin hyjnore, saqe njeri mund te kaloje permes sheshit te pazarit  pa degjuar asnje fjale.”

Ata jane me Zotin dhe njekohesishte me njerezit.  Sikurse Profeti a.s. tha: “_ Une I kam dy fytyra: njera e kthyer nga Krijuesi dhe tjetra nga krijimi.”_


Kur Bahadin Nekshbendi kishte mberri ne Herat gjate udhetimit te tije per ne Meke, Amir Hyseni kishte pergaditur nje ndeje per nder te tije. Ne ate ndeje Amir e pyet ate:  

_“Meqenese me prezencen tuaj nuk behet as dhikr (kujtim I Zotit) me ze, as udhetim, as audicion me muzike e as poezi, cila eshte rruga juaj?”_ 

Ai u pegjegj,  “Fjalet e pasterta te fisit te ‘Abd ul-Khalik Ghujduvani, qe jane ‘ _terhiqu ne turme njerezish_”  _dhe ne percellim gjurmet e tyre_.”  

_“C’fare eshte terheqja ne turme njerezish?”_ pyeti Amiri: 

“_Nga jashte te jesh me njerezit perderisa nga brenda te jesh me Zotin_,” tha Nekshbendi. 

Amiri shprehu cudi dhe pyet, _“A eshte e mundur nje gje e tille_ ?” 

Bahadin Nekshbendi ia ktheu, _“po te mos ishte e mundur Zoti Me I Larti nuk do ta kishte cekur ne Kuran ajetin qe i pershkruan ata qe nuk I largon vemendjen asgje nga kujtimi I Zotit, madje edhe ne sheshin e pazarit:_ _“Njerezit qe as biznesi e as profiti nuk I largon vemendjen nga perkujtimi I Allahut” (Ku’ran 24:37)_

Abu Said El-Kharrazit, nje musliman Sufi thote: *“Perfeksioni nuk eshte shfaqja e mbrekullive, por perfeksioni eshte te ulesh ne mes te njerezve, te shesesh dhe te blesh, te martohesh dhe te besh femije: dhe njekohesishte  kurr te mos humbesh prezencen e Allahut, madje as edhe per nje moment".*

----------


## ocean

> ... aq persona qe njoh une me duken pak si shume shume po shume jashte kesaj dynjaje.....?!


Nga ajo qe kam mesuar une sipas Sufizmit ne Islam (besoje edhe tek deget tjera) mos dhenia mbas kesaj dynjaje eshte nje vyrtyt I pelqyer ne fakt i inkurajuar per muslimanin, pasi qe Kurani dhe Hadithet na tregojne se kjo dynja eshte iluzion.  

Ne qofte se dynjaja eshte mashtrim (iluzion) atehere ne proporcion me te qenit jasht nga kjo dynja (por duke perkujtuar Allahun) je jashte nga iluzioni e me afer Realitetit. Pra sa me shume jashte nga kjo dynja aq me shume (x 3) :buzeqeshje:   jashte iluzionit.  Muslimanet-Sufi dhe besoje te tjeret ne pergjithesi bazohen ne Kuran dhe Hadith ne lidhje me kete ceshtje. 

_18-7. Gjithçka që është mbi tokë, Ne e bëmë stoli të saj, për t'i provuar ata, se cili prej tyre do të jetë më vepërmirë.

18-46. Pasuria dhe fëmijët janë stoli e jetës së kësaj bote, kurse veprat e mira (fryti i të cilave është i përjetshëm) janë shpërblimi më i mirë te Zoti yt dhe janë shpresa më e mirë.

3-185. ...., e jeta e kësaj bote nuk është tjetër pos një iluzion.

17-18 ”Sa për atë që dëshiron këtë botë, Ne shpejtojmë që t’i japim çfarë të dëshirojmë atij që duam. Pastaj ia caktojmë atij Xhehenemin, në të cilin ai do të përvëlohet, duke qenë i turpëruar dhe i dëbuar. Kush zgjedh rrugën e drejtë, e ka për veten e vet e kush i largohet asaj, i largohet në dëm të vetvetes dhe askush nuk e merr të keqen e tjetërkujt.” 

20-131  “Mos e hidh shikimin në të mirat kalimtare, që Ne ua kemi dhënë disave prej tyre, si stoli të jetës së kësaj bote, për t’i vënë ata në provë! Shpërblimi i Zotit tënd është më i mirë dhe më e qëndrueshëm.” (Taha 131)

Profeti Muhamed a.s, e përshkruan këtë dynja me fjalët: ”Kjo botë është burgu i besimtarit dhe parajsa e jobesimtarit.”_

Bota e materiale i ben njeriut nje terheqje/joshje "magnetike" tmerresishte te forte, prandaj mendoj se mosdhenia mbas kesaj dynjaje eshte nje nga gjerat me te veshtira qe njeriu mund te arrije, se nga kendveshtrimi yne kerkohet sakrifice e madhe, por per ata qe arrijne nje shkalle te tille ata kane arritur nje vlere jashtzakonisht te madhe; gjeten udhen jasht ketije labirinti.

----------


## La_Lune

Me thuaj disa arsye perse nje Sufi,nuk mund te martohet?Ka te beje me normat fetare qe ata besojne?

Ma perkufizo materialen tek nje Sufi,po munde?!
(Mos e merr si debat,por me shume e kam per njohurite e mia)

----------


## ocean

> Me thuaj disa arsye perse nje Sufi,nuk mund te martohet?Ka te beje me normat fetare qe ata besojne?...


Pershendetje La_Lune

Ne shkrimin e meparshem e ceka se nder muslimanet-sufi me te famshem jane ata qe jane martuar dhe kane pasur femije.  *Me aq sa di une ideja se sufinjte nuk mund te martohen nuk eshte e sakte.*  Megjithate ka muslimane-sufi qe nuk jane martuar, por kjo nuk ka te beje me normat fetare qe ata besojne, (sepse me sa di une askund Kurani dhe Sunneti nuk e ndalon martesen) por se ashtu Allahu ka desheriuar per ta. 

Ja do ti perserise prape ato qe i shkruajta me siper ne lidhje me martesen.

_"Sa I perket jetes familjare muslimanet sufinje bejne nje jete te moralshme ashtu siq i udhezon Kurani dhe Sunneti. Shume prej tyre Martohen, bejne femije, mbajne familjen, por gjithnje ne perkujtim te Allahut".

"Nga dijetare te medhenje Muslimane-Sufi siq jane Imam El-Gazali, Shejh Kadir Gjilani, Shejh Ibn Arabi, Xhelaledin Rumi, etj (Allahu qofte I kenaqur mire prej tyre) edhe pse here pas here kane bere jete asketike, te gjithe kane qene te martuar dhe kane patur femije". 

"Abu Said El-Kharrazit, nje Musliman Sufi thote: “Perfeksioni nuk eshte shfaqja e mbrekullive, por perfeksioni eshte te ulesh ne mes te njerezve, te shesesh dhe te blesh, te martohesh dhe te besh femije: dhe njekohesishte kurr te mos humbesh prezencen e Allahut, madje as edhe per nje moment"." 

"Ka edhe prej tyre qe Allahu I ka bere qe te mos martohen dhe gjithe jeten e tyre e kalojne duke adhuruar e kujtuar Allahun"._

----------


## ocean

> ...
> Ma perkufizo materialen tek nje Sufi,po munde?!
> (Mos e merr si debat,por me shume e kam per njohurite e mia)


Meqenese i kufizuar nga koha nuk po kam mundesi te te jap nje pergjegje me te hollesishme por shkurtimishte po ta them. 

Une mendoje se materialen Kurani famelarte e shpjegon shume mire. 

Materialja = Stoli

18-7. *Gjithçka që është mbi tokë, Ne e bëmë stoli të saj*, për t'i provuar ata, se cili prej tyre do të jetë më vepërmirë.

Pershendetje

p.s.
_"L-56,  Unë nuk i krijova xhinët dhe njerëzit për asgjë tjetër por vetëm që të Më adhurojnë Mua"_

----------


## La_Lune

> Materialja = Stoli


Do duheshin ore te tera diskutim mbi kete teme,seshte vetem nje barazim.

Gjuha nuk eshte vetem materializem i mendimit por edhe pafundesi e shpirtit njerezor.(per Sufite  :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## abdurrahman_tir

Të gjitha falënderimet dhe lavdërimet janë për All-llahun. Atë e lavdërojmë dhe e falënderojmë. Kërkojmë ndihmën e Tij nga e keqja e vetes sonë dhe nga veprat tona të këqija. Këdo që All-llahu e udhëzon, nuk ka kush e humb; dhe këdo që Ai e humb, nuk ka kush ta udhëzojë. Dëshmoj që askush nuk meriton të adhurohet, përveç All-llahut, dhe dëshmoj që Muhammedi është rob dhe i Dërguar i Tij. Pastaj:


All-llahu, i Bekuari dhe më i Larti, na ka krijuar dhe na ka sjell në këtë jetë për një qëllim të madh dhe të urtë, të cilin Ai e do dhe me të cilin është i kënaqur, e ai (qëllim) është adhurimi i Tij, të vetmit, pa i përshkruar partnerë. All-llahu, më i Larti, thotë:


"Unë nuk i kam krijuar njerëzit dhe xhinnët për tjetër, veçse të më adhurojnë Mua." (dh-Dharijat: 56)


Pastaj All-llahu e ka dalluar njerëzimin nga krijesat e tjera me atë se Ai i ka bekuar ata me intelekt, me anë të të cilit ata mund ta njohin Zotin e tyre, dhe janë në gjendje ta dallojnë atë nga e cila kanë dobi, dhe atë e cila u bën dëm atyre.


Veç kësaj, nga mëshira e Tij mbi shërbëtorët e Tij, Ai, i Cili është i Pastër dhe larg çdo mangësi, nuk i ka lënë ata në një gjendje të tillë që të mbështeten vetëm në intelektin e tyre për ta dalluar të mirën nga e keqja. Për më tepër, Ai u dërgoi atyre Pejgamberë dhe u zbriti Librat e Shpallura, të cilat përmbajnë gjithçka që All-llahu ka urdhëruar, ndaluar apo porositur, ku mbështetet suksesi dhe fatbardhësia e njerëzimit në këtë botë dhe në të Pastajmen. Kështu që pas dërgimit të Pejgamberëve, nuk ka mbetur asnjë shfajësim apo arsyetim për atë që gjindet në drejtim të gabuar, apo për atë që largohet nga rruga e All-llahut. Bile i tilli meriton ndëshkim. All-llahu, më i Larti, ka thënë:


"Të Dërguarë, që ishin lajmgëzues e kërcënues, ashtu që pas dërgimit të të Dërguarve, njerëzit të mos kenë justifikim para All-llahut." (en-Nisa: 165)


All-llahu e përfundoi dhe e plotësoi vargun e të Dërguarve me Pejgamberin tonë Muhammed, kështu që ai është i Dërguari i fundit dhe më i miri, dhe Ai (All-llahu) ia zbriti atij Librin më të mirë të Shpallur. Për këtë arsye, Sheriati (Legjislacioni) i tij është rruga më e plotë dhe më gjithëpërmbledhëse. Pastaj, ai nuk iu bashkua shoqërisë më të lartë të engjëjve, derisa All-llahu e kompletoi Fenë dhe e përsosi dhuntinë e Tij, siç thotë All-llahu, më i Larti, në ajetin i cili zbriti pak para vdekjes së tij (të Dërguarit) dhe kjo ishte në ditën e Arafatit ndërsa ai ishte në hutben e tij gjatë Haxhit Lamtumirës:


"... Sot përsosa për ju fenë tuaj, plotësova Dhuntinë Time ndaj jush, zgjodha për ju Islamin fe..." (el-Maide: 3)


Kështu që nuk ka mbetur hapësirë për askë, kushdo qoftë ai, që të fusë diç të re në Fe, e as të heqë diçka nga ajo. Për më tepër, gjëja e parë në të cilën i Dërguari i All-llahut thirri ishte Teuhidi (të adhuruarit e All-llahut në Njëshmërinë e Tij), e cila shprehet përmes dëshmisë që askush nuk meriton të adhurohet pos All-llahut dhe që Muhammedi është i Dërguar i All-llahut. Ai i kaloi trembëdhjetë vite duke thirrur në këtë frazë dhe duke mos thirrur në asgjë tjetër përveç saj, ashtu siç kishin vepruar (thirrur) të gjithë të Dërguarit, prej të cilëve nuk pati asnjë që të fillojë thirrjen në diç tjetër, veçse duke u thënë:


"...Adhuroni All-llahun, nuk keni zot tjetër (të denjë për adhurim) pos Tij..." (el-Araf: 59)


Kështu që Teuhidi është thelbi me të cilin erdhën të gjithë të Dërguarit, qëllimi i të gjithëve prej tyre dhe parimi qëndror i tërë asaj në të cilën thërrisnin, ajo mbi të cilën i kanë vënë themelet dhe ajo për të cilën u dërguan. Argumenti për këtë mund të shihet në shumë ajete, e në mesin e tyre Fjala e All-llahut, ku Ai, më i Larti, thotë:


"Ne dërguam në çdo popull të Dërguar që tu thonë: Adhuroni All-llahun e largohuni nga djajt! Por pati nga ata (disa) që All-llahu i udhëzoi dhe pati nga ata të gjykuar me humbje. Pra udhëtoni nëpër botë dhe shihni si ishte fundi i gënjeshtarëve." (en-Nahl: 36)


Thënia e All-llahut, më të Lartit:


"Vërtet, Ne e patëm dërguar Nuhun te populli i tij, e ai tha: O populli im! Adhuroni All-llahun, nuk keni zot tjetër (të denjë për adhurim) pos Tij. Unë kam frikë për dënimin tuaj në një Ditë të Madhe." (el-Araf: 59)


Thënia e All-llahut, më të Lartit:


"Edhe te (populli) Adi-t (dërguam) vëllanë e tyre Hudin, e ai tha: O populli im! Adhuroni All-llahun! Ju nuk keni zot tjetër pos Tij, a nuk po frikësoheni?!" (el-Araf: 65)


Thënia e All-llahut, më të Lartit:


"Edhe (popullit të) Themudit i patëm dërguar vëllanë e tyre, Salihun, e ai u tha: O populli im! Adhuroni All-llahun, ju nuk keni zot tjetër pos Tij. Ai së pari ju krijoi nga dheu..." (Hud: 61)


Thënia e All-llahut, më të Lartit:


"Edhe Medjenit (i dërguam) vëllanë e tyre Shuajbin, i cili u tha: O populli im, adhuroni All-llahun, ju nuk keni Zot tjetër pos Tij." (Hud: 84)



Ka edhe shumë ajete të tjera që tregojnë se Teuhidi ishte gjëja e parë në të cilën Pejgamberët e ftonin popullin, meqë Teuhidi është themeli i Islamit, e cila është feja e të gjithë të Dërguarve dhe Pejgamberëve. Pastaj, kur themeli krijohet, aktet e tjera të adhurimit dhe rregullat e tjera ndërtohen mbi të. Kjo nuk do të thotë që thirrësi duhet ti trajtojë degët e tjera të Islamit me pakujdesi, por është një rregull që asnjë vepër nuk do të jetë e saktë, e as që do të pranohet, në qoftë se Akideja (Besimi) e personit nuk është në rregull dhe e saktë. Mu ashtu siç nuk është korrekte që ta ndërtojmë shtëpinë pa e siguruar mirë themelin: nëse kjo nuk bëhet, atëherë shpejtë do të rrënohet dhe do të rrëzohet. Ky realitet është theksuar më tepër për faktin se shirku (të drejtuarit ndonjë pjesë apo formë të adhurimit, apo çkado që është e drejtë e All-llahut, dikujt tjetër përveç Tij), që është e kundërta e Teuhidit, është mëkat më i madh se çfarëdo mëkati tjetër. Prandaj All-llahu, më i Larti, na informon se Ai nuk do ta falë atë që vdesë në shirk. All-llahu i Lartësuar thotë:


"Është e vërtetë se All-llahu nuk fal (mëkatin) që ti bëhet Atij shok (shirkun), e pos këtij (mëkati) falë atë që dëshiron Ai..." (en-Nisa: 116)

vijon..............

----------


## abdurrahman_tir

Kështu që çdo mëkat që njeriu mund të kryejë, që është më i vogël se të shoqëruarit e të tjerëve në adhurimin ndaj All-llahut (shirku) dhe pabesimi (kufri), atëherë ka shpresë që All-llahu do tia falë mëkatin këtij personi dhe do të fusë atë në Parajsë, për aq sa është i pastër nga njollat e shirkut. Sidoqoftë, ai i cili vdes në shirk, edhe në qoftë se pretendon se është në Islam, fati i tij sigurisht që është Xhehennemi-Zjarri, All-llahu na ruajtë nga ai!


Për këtë asye, është thelbësore që të jemi të vetëdijshëm për këtë çështje jashtëzakonisht të rëndësishme, kështu që ti thërrasim njerëzit në Teuhid dhe ti paralajmërojmë për rrezikun e shoqërimit të dikujt në adhurim ndaj All-llahut, dhe këtë ta vendosim në maje të listës së gjërave në të cilat thërrasim. Pastaj, kur i Dërguari i All-llahut e dërgoi Muadhin në Jemen për ti thirrur njerëzit për te All-llahu, ai (i Dërguari) e mësoi atë si tia fillojë thirrjes. Ai e mësoi që të fillojë me atë që është më e rëndësishmja dhe të pasojë me atë që vjen pas saj për nga rëndësia. Ibn Abbasi radijallahu anhuma transmeton:


"Kur i Dërguari i All-llahut e dërgoi Muadhin në Jemen, ai i tha: Ti do të shkosh te një popull nga pasuesit e Librit, prandaj le të jetë gjëja e parë në të cilën i thërret dëshmia se askush nuk ka të drejtë të adhurohet pos All-llahut - dhe në një transmetim: se ata duhet ta veçojnë All-llahun (Teuhidi)-, kështu që nëse të binden, atëherë informoji se All-llahu i ka obliguar me pesë Namaze çdo ditë dhe natë. Nëse të binden në këtë, atëherë tregoju që All-llahu i ka obliguar me bamirësi, e cila duhet tu merret të pasurve dhe tu jepet të varfëve. Kështu që, nëse të binden në këtë, atëherë ruaju marrjes së pjesës më të mirë të pasurisë së tyre, dhe ruaju lutjes së të shtypurit, meqë nuk ka perde në mes tij dhe All-llahut." (Buhari dhe Muslim)


Kështu, mësimi nga ky hadith është se ai e mësoi atë se si të bëjë dauet (thirrje-ftesë në Islam) dhe se duhet të fillojë nga thirrja në Teuhid para të tjerave. Pastaj, kur ata të hyjnë në Teuhid, ai duhet ti ftojë ata në veprat e përmendura, duke filluar nga Namazi (Lutja), e cila është kryesorja e të gjitha akteve të adhurimit. Kështu që, çdo thirrës duhet ta marrë të Dërguarin e All-llahut si shembull udhëzues. O vëllezër, kur kjo të kuptohet, atëherë duhet të keni kujdes (dhe ta dini, sh.p.) se janë një numër i thirrjeve shkatërrimtare, të cilat janë themeluar në mesin e muslimanëve dhe të cilat kanë tronditur dhe dëmtuar besimin e mbajtur në zemrat tyre. Ata e kanë ndotur Akiden e pastër islame dhe janë rritur nëpër faza, për të arritur një nivel aq të rrezikshëm, saqë kanë çuar kah ndarja e muslimanëve në sekte dhe parti, për të cilat i Dërguari ka thënë:


"Me të vërtetë ata që ishin para jush nga Pasuesit e Librit, janë ndarë në 72 sekte dhe kjo Fe do të ndahet në 73 (sekte). 72 janë në Zjarr dhe një në Parajsë, dhe ky është Xhemati." [Transmetuar nga Ahmed dhe Ebu Daud, dhe është shpallur hasan nga el-Hafidh (Ibn Haxher)]


Nuk ka dyshim se çdonjëra nga këto sekte pretendon për vete se është sekti i shpëtuar, se është i drejtë dhe se e ndjek të Dërguarin. Por rruga e së vërtetës është një rrugë e vetme, është ajo e cila çon në shpëtim, dhe çdo rrugë tjetër është ndonjë nga rrugët e devijimit, e cila çon në shkatërrim, siç tregohet në hadithin e Ibn Mesudit, radijallahu anhu, i cili thotë:


"I Dërguari i All-llahut vizatoi një vijë të drejtë me dorën e tij dhe tha: Kjo është Rruga e Drejtë e All-llahut. Pastaj ai vizatoi vija në të djathtë dhe në të majtë, dhe tha: Këto janë rrugë (të tjera), në krye në çdonjërës prej të cilave gjindet nga një djall që thërret në të. Pastaj ai lexoi:


"Dhe kjo është rruga (feja) Ime e drejtë (që e përcaktova për ju), pra përmbajuni kësaj e mos ndiqni rrugë të tjera e tju ndajnë nga Rruga e Tij." (el-Enam: 163)


Pra rruga e së vërtetës është të kapurit për Librin e All-llahut dhe Sunnetin e Pejgamberit alejhis-selam, siç thuhet në hadith:


"Kam lënë në mes jush dy gjëra, me të cilat nuk do të humbni: Librin e All-llahut dhe Sunnetin tim, dhe ato nuk do të ndahen derisa të vijnë tek unë te Pellgu." (Sahi, transmetuar nga Ahmed dhe en-Nesai)


I Dërguari i All-llahut gjithashtu na ka treguar neve lajmin e gëzueshëm se një grup nga Ummeti i tij do të vazhdojë në të vërtetën deri në Ditën e Kijametit. Xhabir ibn Abdullah transmeton se e ka dëgjuar të Dërguarin duke thënë:


"Një grup nga Ummeti im nuk do të pushojë së luftuari me fitore në të vërtetën deri në Ditën e Ringjalljes." (Muslim)


Vëllai im, kjo është një hyrje në temën me të cilën do të përballemi dhe kjo është: "E vërteta mbi Sufizmin në Dritë të Kuranit dhe Sunnetit." Kjo për shkak se Sufizmi ka bërë ndikim të madh në jetërat e muslimanëve qysh prej shekullit të tretë pas Hixhrit e deri më sot, dhe ka arritur kulmin e saj në shekujt e fundit. Ka ndikuar shumë në besimin e muslimanëve dhe e ka ndërruar drejtimin e saj të vërtetë, e cila është përmendur në Kuranin e Lartë dhe në Sunnetin e pastër. Ky është aspekti më i rrezikshëm i Sufizmit, meqë mendimi Sufi është kombinuar me nderimin e të devotshmëve dhe shejhëve, dhe teprimin e nderimit të të vdekurve, mu ashtu siç është kombinuar me thënien se çdo gjë në ekzistencë është në të vërtetë All-llah (vahdetul-vuxhudë), e mos të përmendim aspektet tjera të Islamit të cilat Sufizmi i ka prishur, në atë se pasuesit e tij karakterizohen me mbështetje në të tjerët ndërsa rrejshëm deklarojnë se mbështeten në All-llahun, dhe me murgërinë e tyre. Në të njëjtën mënyrë, ata e kanë larguar frymën e xhihadit, që është të luftuarit në rrugë të All-llahut, me atë që pretendojnë se është xhihad më i lartë, e që sipas tyre është të luftuarit kundër epshit të vetvetes (xhihadun-nefs). Ata këtë e bazojnë në thënien: "U kthyem nga xhihadi më i vogël në xhihadin e madh: luftën kundër shpirtit (epshit, lakmisë) të vetvetes." Ndërsa ky është një hadith i pabazë dhe u ka dhënë mundësinë forcave kolonizuese në dy shekujt e kaluar që të pushtojnë shumicën e tokave të muslimanëve, dhe Sufizmi nuk ka pushuar së hedhuri tendën e vet në të gjitha vendet e muslimanëve.

----------


## abdurrahman_tir

Përkufizimi i Sufizmit


- Pse është quajtur me këtë emër?


Fjala "Sufizëm" rrjedh nga fjala greke "Sofia", që do të thotë urtësi, mençuri. Gjithashtu thuhet që kjo është një fjalë që i referohet veshjes së rrobave të leshta dhe kjo thënie është më e sigurta, meqë veshja e rrobave të leshta ka qenë shenjë e Zuhdit (indiferencës/largimit/distancimit nga jeta e kësaj bote). Është thënë se kjo është bërë me qëllim të gjasimit me Isain alejhis-selam, të birin e Merjemes. Shejhul-Islam Ibn Tejmije rahimehullah, përmend në el-Fetava (11/7) nga Muhammed ibn Sirinë (një tabiin i famshëm që vdiq në vitin 110H) se i ka arritur atij (lajmi) se njerëz të caktuar kishin marrë rroba të leshta për të veshur, me qëllim që të gjasojnë me Isain, të birin e Merjemes, andaj ai tha:


"Ka njerëz që kanë zgjedhur dhe preferuar veshjen e rrobave të leshta, duke pretenduar se dëshirojnë të gjasojnë me Mesihun, të birin e Merjemes. Por rruga e Pejgamberit tonë është më e dashur për ne, e Pejgamberi alejhis-selam ka veshur (rroba) prej pambuku dhe rroba të tjera."

----------


## abdurrahman_tir

Shfaqja e Sufizmit për herë të parë



Nëse shikohet me kujdes shfaqja e Sufizmit, atëherë fjala "Sufizëm" nuk ka qenë e njohur në kohën e Sahabëve. Në të vërtetë, ajo nuk ishte aq e njohur në shekullin e parë dhe në tre shekujt më të mirë. Më saktë, ajo u bë e njohur pas përfundimit të tre shekujve të parë.


Shejhul-Islam Ibn Tejmije, rahimehullah, përmend se Sufizmi u shfaq për herë të parë në Basra të Irakut, ku disa njerëz shkuan tejkaluan kufijtë në adhurim dhe në shmangien nga jeta e kësaj bote, në një shkallë që nuk është parë në vende të tjera. (el-Fetaua 11/6)

----------


## abdurrahman_tir

Si filloi Sufizmi?



Kur filloi për herë të parë Sufizmi nuk ishte tërësisht i ndryshëm dhe i veçuar, por thjesht një teprim në distancimin nga kjo botë, në qëndrueshmërinë në dhikr (përkujtim të All-llahut) dhe në përjetimin e një frike të madhe gjatë përmendjes së All-llahut, saqë i bënte disa njerëz të binin të pavetëdijshëm apo të vdekur kur dëgjonin ndonjë ajet që përmendte kërcënimin për ndëshkim. Kjo është parë në rrëfimin e Zurare ibn Afvasë, gjykatësit të Basras, i cili lexoi:


"E, kur të fryhet në Sur." (el-Mudethithir: 8)


në namazin e sabahut dhe ra i vdekur. Ngjashëm është edhe ngjarja e Ebu Xhehrit, të verbërit, kur Salih el-Murri i lexoi atij dhe ra i vdekur. Të tjerë nga ta mbetnin të shtangur kur dëgjonin që lexohej Kuran. Shejhul-Islam Ibn Tejmije thotë gjatë komentimit të kësaj:


"Kjo nuk ka ngjarë në mesin e Sahabëve, kështu që kur kjo u shfaq, një grup nga Sahabët dhe tabiinët si Esma, e bija e Ebu Bekrit, Abdullah ibn ez-Zubejri dhe Muhammed Sirinë e kritikuan këtë, meqë e panë se ajo ishte një risi dhe në kundërshtim me atë që e dinin nga zakonet e Sahabëve."


Gjithashtu Ibn Xhevzi thotë në "Telbisë Iblisë":


"Sufizmi është një rrugë, fillimi i të cilës ishtë tërësisht shmangie nga çështjet e kësaj bote, pastaj ata të cilat iu bashkuan asaj u bënë të shkujdesur në lejimin e këndimit dhe vallëzimit. Prandaj kërkuesit e Jetës së Pastajme (Ahiretit) nga njerëzit e thjeshtë u joshën nga ata për shkak të shmangies nga kjo botë, të cilën (veti) e shfaqnin, dhe kërkuesit e kësaj bote gjithashtu u joshën nga ata për shkak të jetës së shkujdesur dhe kotësisë, (jetë) të cilën (shihej se) e jetonin." (Telbis Iblis, f.161)

----------


## abdurrahman_tir

Shejh Ebu Zehra rahimehullah ka thënë lidhur me arsyen e shfaqjes së Sufizmit dhe burimet prej nga të cilat ai mori hov:


1. Burimi i parë: Disa nga adhuruesit në mesin e muslimanëve e kthyen tërë vëmendjen e tyre nga largimi nga kjo botë dhe abstenimin e veteve te tyre me qëllim të adhurimit. Kjo së pari filloi gjatë kohës së Pejgamberit alejhis-selam, kur disa sahabë vendosën të kalonin natën duke u përpjekur (munduar) me namaz dhe duke e lënë gjumin (duke qëndruar pa fjetur). Të tjerë vendosën të agjëronin çdo ditë pa pushim. Të tjerë vendosën ti ndërprenin marrëdhëniet martesore (seksuale) me gratë. Kur Pejgamberi u njoftua për këtë tha:


"Çka është me një popull që thotë kështu e kështu. Unë agjëroj dhe ndalem (pushoj) së agjëruari, falem dhe flej, dhe martohem me gra. Kështu që kushdo që ia kthen shpinën Sunneti tim, ai nuk është prej meje. (Transmetuar nga el-Buhari dhe Muslim)


Për më tepër, risia e të jetuarit si murgjër (murgëria) është e ndaluar në Kuran. Aty thuhet:


"...Murgëria të cilën ata e shpikën për vete..." (el-Hadid: 27)


Mirëpo, kur Pejgamberi iu bashkangjit shoqërisë së engjëjve të lartë dhe njerëzit kaluan në Islam nga fetë e mëparshme, atëherë numri i atyre që tejkaluan kufijtë në shmangien nga jeta e kësaj bote dhe të mirat e saj u rrit, dhe Sufizmi gjeti vend në zemrat e këtyre njerëzve, meqë hasi në një tokë të plleshme.


2. Çështja e dytë e cila i tërhoqi shpirtërat e njerëzve ishte diçka që u shfaq në mesin e muslimanëve në formë të dy ideologjive. Njëra nga to ishte filozofike, ndërsa tjetra ishte nga fetë e mëparshme. Sa për të parën, atëherë ishte pamja e shkollës iluministe të filozofëve, e cila konsideronte se njohuria dhe të qenët i informuar shkaktohen në shpirt me anë të ushtrimeve shpirtërore dhe pastërtisë së shpirtit. Sa i takon ideologjisë së dytë, atëherë ishte besimi se Perëndia jeton në shpirtërat e njerëzve, apo se Perëndia është personifikuar (mishëruar) në njeriun. Kjo ide filloi të gjejë vend në mes të atyre sekteve që rrejshëm ia atribuonin vetes Islamin në kohërat e hershme, kur muslimanët u përzinë me të krishterët. Kjo ide u shfaq në mesin e Sabianëve dhe disa nga Kejsamijebëve, pastaj Keramitat, Batinitë, pastaj në trajtën e saj përfundimtare u shfaq në mesin e disa Sufive...


Është edhe një burim tjetër nga i cili ai (Sufizmi) mori dhe i cili shkakton shfaqjen e tendencave të Sufive, që është ideja se tekstet e Librit dhe Sunnetit kanë një kuptim të jashtëm, të dukshëm, dhe një kuptim të brendshëm, të fshehtë... duket qartë se ata e morën këtë ide nga Batinitë. (Libri, Ibn Tejmije, të Ebu Zehre, f.197-198)


Kështu që të gjitha idetë u përzienë, nga ekzagjerimi i shmangies nga kjo botë deri te hapja e derës ideve që Perëndia është e personifikuar në krijimin, deri në idenë se i tërë krijimi është një realitet i vetëm, që është All-llahu (vahdetul-vuxhudë). Nga përzierja e tërë këtyre mendimeve erdhi Sufizmi, i cili u shfaq përbrenda Islamit. Ai u bë më i ashpër në shekullin e katërt dhe të pestë dhe arriti kulmin e tij pas kësaj, duke qenë sa më larg që është e mundur nga udhëzimi i Kuranit Fisnik dhe Sunnetit të pastër. Ai arriti në atë pikë saqë pasuesit e Sufizmit, këdo që pasonte Kuranin dhe Sunnetin, i quanin njerëz të sheriatit dhe njerëz të asaj që është e dukshme (ehlul-dhahir), derisa e quanin veten njerëz të realitetit të njëmendët (të vërtetë) dhe njerëz të njohurisë (diturisë) së fshehtë (ehlul-batin).

----------


## abdurrahman_tir

Shkollat e mendimit të Sufive


Ideologjitë e Sufive ekstremë mund ti ndajmë në tri kategori:


(1) Kategoria e parë: Pasuesit e shkollës filozofike të Iluminizmit. Këta janë ata të cilët i japin rëndësi më të madhe ideve filozofike rreth largimit nga jeta e kësaj bote. Kuptimi i Iluminizmit është që shpirti ndriçohet nga drita, e cila përhapet në zemër dhe është rezultat i ushtrimeve shpirtërore, stërvitjes së shpirtit dhe ndëshkimit të trupit, me qëllim të ndreçjes (korrigjimit) dhe pastrimit të shpirtit. Kjo është diçka që mund të jetë karakteristikë e të gjithë Sufive, përveç që njerëzit e kësaj kategorie tërheqin një kufi këtu dhe nuk bienë në atë në të cilën kanë rënë ata që pretendojnë se All-llahu jeton brenda krijesës së Tij apo se çdo gjë është All-llah. Sidoqoftë, kjo mënyrë e tyre është në kundërshtim me mësimet e Islamit dhe është marrë nga fetë e devijuara si Budizmi dhe të ngjashme.


(2) Ideologjia e dytë është ajo e atyre të cilët besojnë në hululë, ata që thonë se All-llahu jeton dhe është mishëruar në qeniet njerëzore, i Lartë dhe larg kësaj është All-llahu. Në këtë është thirrur haptas nga disa nga Sufij ekstremë, si el-Husejn ibn Mensur el-Hellaxh, të cilin dijetarët e kanë shpallur pabesimtar. Ata urdhëruan që ai të ekzekutohej dhe është kryqëzuar në vitin 309H. Thënia e mëposhtme i atribuohet atij:


"Lavdi Atij që shfaqi natyrën e Tij njerëzore,

Duke fshehur shkëlqimin depërtues të hyjnisë së Tij

Derisa krijesa e Tij e pa haptas

Në trajtë të një (krijese) që ha e pi"
[E atribuar nga el-Uekil në librin et-Teuasin të el-Hallaxh, f.130]



Dhe thënia e tij:



"Unë jam ai që do dhe Ai që duhet (që e duan) jam unë,

Ne jemi dy shpirtëra që banojmë në një trup.

Kështu që kur më sheh mua, e sheh Atë, e kur e sheh Atë na sheh të dyve."



Kështu, el-Halaxhi besonte në hululë dhe besonte në dualizmin e natyrës hyjnore dhe se Zoti kishte edhe natyrë hyjnore, edhe njerëzore. Si rrjedhim, perëndia mishërohet (personifikohet) në njeriun, në atë mënyrë që shpirti njerëzor është natyra hyjnore e Zotit dhe trupi trajta e tij njerëzore.


Përkundër faktit që u mbyt (u vra) për shkak të femohimit të tij të ligë, ndonëse disa Sufij janë distancuar prej tij, megjithatë të tjerë e llogarisin si Sufi, me qëndrimin se besimi i tij ishte i drejtë dhe i shënojnë fjalët e tij. Nga ata është Abdul-Abbas ibn Ata el-Bagdadi, Muhammed ibn Halif esh-Shirazi dhe Ibrahim en-Nasrabadhi, siç është transmetuar nga el-Hatib el-Bagdadi.

----------


## abdurrahman_tir

(3) Ideologjia e tretë është vahdetul-vuxhudë, sipas të cilës çdo gjë në ekzistencë është një realitet i vetëm dhe se çdo gjë që shohim është vetëm një anë (aspekt) e Ekzistencës së All-llahut. Pretenduesi kryesor i këtij besimi ishte Ibn Arabi el-Hatimij et-Taij, i cili pas vdekjes së tij u varros në Damask në vitin 638H. Ai vetë thotë rreth besimit të tij në librin e tij, "el-Fatuhat-ul-Mekije":


"Robi është Zoti dhe Zoti është rob,

Do të dëshiroja të dija cili ishte ai që do të duhej të ngarkohej me detyrat e nevojshme (të duhura).

Nëse do të thosha robi, atëherë kjo është e vërtetë, e nëse do të thosha Zoti, atëherë si mund të kërkohet kjo nga Ai?" [el-Fetuhat-ul-Mekije, siç i është atribuar nga Dr. Tekijuddin el-Hilali në librin e tij, el-Hedijetul-Hadije (f. 43)].


Ai gjithashtu thotë në el-Fetuhat:


"Ata që e adhuruan viçin, nuk adhuruan tjetër pos All-llahun." [Cituar nga thënia e Ibn Arabi nga Ibn Tejmije në el-Fetaua (vëll. 11) i cili ia atribuon këtë librit, el-Fetuhat.]


Ibn Arabi është quajtur nga Sufitë si el-Arif bil-lah (Ai që ka dituri apo njohuri të madhe për All-llahun) dhe gjithashtu (është quajtur) el-Kutubul-Ekber (boshti i madh), pastaj el-Miskul-Edhfer (parfumi më i këndshëm), el-Kibretul-Ehmer (squfuri më i kuq), përkundër besimit të tij në vahdetul-vuxhudë dhe thënieve të tjera shkatërrimtare. Në të vërtetë, ai e lavdëroi Firaonin (Faraonin) dhe deklaroi se ai ka vdekur me iman (besimtar)! Për më tepër, ai flet kundër Harunit për kriticizmin e tij ndaj adhurimit të viçit nga populli i tij, duke iu kundërvënë kështu drejtpërdrejt tekstit të Kuranit. Ai gjithashtu konsideronte se të krishterët ishin pabesimtarë vetëm për shkak se ata i vunë Isait karakter të veçantë hyjnor, meqë po ta bënin atë të përgjithshëm për të gjithë, atëherë ata nuk do të ishin pabesimtarë. (Pëkundër gjitha lajthitjeve trashanike të Ibn Arabit dhe përkundër faktit që dijetarët e shpallën atë pabesimtar, prapaseprap ai nderohet nga Sufitë, nga të tjerët që nuk e dallojnë të vërtetën nga e kota (e pavërteta) dhe nga ata që ia kthejnë shpinën pranimit të së vërtetës, edhe kur ajo është e qartë si dielli. Por librat e tij, të cilat janë të mbushura me femohim të qartë, siç janë "el-Fetuhatul-Makijje" dhe "Fasusul-Hikem" janë ende në qarkullim. Ai gjithashtu ka edhe një tefsir, që quhet et-Tefsirul-Batin meqë ai mendon se ka kuptim të dukshëm dhe të fshehtë për çdo ajet, kështu që kuptimi i jashtëm është për njerëzit e Teuilit/interpretimit)


Nga ky grup erdhi Ibn Beshishi, i cili tha:


"O All-llah, më shpëto nga balta e Teuhidit,

dhe më fundos mua në qendër të detit të unitetit,

dhe më ngatërro në gjendjen e unitetit dhe njëshmërisë,

derisa të mos shoh, të mos dëgjoj, të mos ndiej, përveç përmes saj."

----------


## abdurrahman_tir

Përnderimi i Shejhëve në mesin e Sufive



Kështu, o vëllezër bujarë, këto janë shkollat e Sufizmit. Më e lehta prej tyre është ajo e murgërisë (rahbanije), e cila është e ndalaur me Islam, dhe më e neveritshmja është thënia se All-llahu jeton dhe është personifikuar përbrenda krijesës (hululë) dhe thënia se çdo gjë në ekzistencë është në të vërtetë All-llahu (vahdetul-vuxhudë). Atëherë, është fakt që të gjitha sektet e Sufive kanë kaluar përtej kufinjëve në nderimin e shejhëve (dijetarëve, udhëheqësve, sh.p.) të tyre dhe në nënshtrim të plotë të pasuesit ndaj mësuesit (shejhut) të tij dhe kjo ka arritur në atë pikë, saqë pasuesi tregon dëgjueshmëri (bindje) të plotë dhe të pakufizuar ndaj shejhut të tij, duke mos treguar kurrfarë rezistence, ashtu që kjo bëhet si një trup i vdekur në dorën e personit që e lan atë.


Muhammed Uthman es-Sufi, autori i el-Hebatul Maktebise, thotë ndërsa diskuton zakonet e duhura të pasuesit: "Nga ato është se ai ulet në prezencën e tij (dijetarit, sh.p.) ashtu siç ulet në namaz, se ai tretet në praninë e tij dhe ai nuk ulet mbi qilimin e tij, as nuk merr abdes me tenxheren (enën) e tij, as nuk mbështet në shkopin e tij. Dëgjo se çfarë ka thënë një nga njerëzit e pastër:


"Kushdo që i thotë Pse? mësuesit të vet, nuk do të përparojë kurrë."


Mustafa el-Bekri i ka shkruar këto rregulla në formë poetike në Bulgatul-Muridë, duke thënë: Lëja çështjen atij dhe mos bëj pyetje. Edhe nëse ai vjen me diçka mëkatare, nëse ka mundësi për këtë. Bëhu në prani të tij si i vdekur, meqë unë jam me dikë që po më pastron për të ma larguar fëlliqësinë. Mos shkel mbi qilimin e tij, as mos fli mbi jastëkun e tij." (E atribuar Bulghatul-Murid-it nga el-Uekil)


Sufitë e bëjnë të obligueshme për pasuesin që të jetë rob në mendje dhe trup ndaj shejhut të tij, i privuar nga të gjitha dëshirat, si një njeri i vdekur me dikë që e pastron atë. Edhe nëse ai e sheh atë (shejhun) duke bërë ndonjë mëkat apo diçka në kundërshtim me Sheriatin, atij nuk i lejohet që të pyesë rreth arsyes (shkakut) për të, (sepse) po të bënte ashtu, do të largohej nga mëshira e shejhut të tij dhe kurrë nuk do të kishte sukses (nuk do të përparonte). Kjo është një nga arsyet për lajthitjen ekstreme të Sufive. Ata e kanë shfuqizuar ndalimin nga e keqja, kështu që veprat e liga u janë bërë të mira, bile duke u bërë vepra të drejta dhe vepra të mbinatyrshme në sytë e tyre. Sidoqoftë, në mësimet e drejta të Islamit, nuk lejohet bindja ndaj askujt në diçka të ndaluar, siç thotë i Dërguari i All-llahut:


"Nuk ka bindje ndaj krijesës në mosbindje (mëkat) ndaj Krijuesit." (Sahi, transmetuar nga Ahmed  shiko Sahihul Xhami)


Me gjithë respektin ndaj prindërve, të cilët kanë më së shumti të drejtë që tu bindemi nga të gjithë njerëzit, prapseprap është e palejueshme që tu bindemi atyre në mosbindje ndaj All-llahut, siç thotë All-llahu i Lartësuar:


"E nëse ata (dy) tentojnë që ti të më përshkruash Mua shok, për çka ti nuk ke kurrfarë fakti, atëherë mos i respekto (mos iu bind) ata, por në çështjet e jetës së kësaj bote të kesh mirëkuptim ndaj tyre..." (Lukman: 15)

----------

